# Curious about instincts



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Just curious.

Pig dries off after baths by running around the house. When he does this, I’ve noticed that he goes straight for the coldest places: kitchen tiles, stone by the front door, next to the sliding glass door, and he’ll even walk along the cold metal tracks from the sliding closet doors. I always pick him up immediately and put him somewhere warm, but he just goes right back.

So I’m thinking either:
1. Domesticated hedgehog’s brains don’t know that they can’t hibernate like in the wild, so they haven’t developed an instinct to avoid the cold, and their brains/leftover wild hedgie genes still think that hibernation is an option.

Or

2. My little Piggles is “extra special.”

Does anyone else’s hedgie do this? I think the second choice may be more likely… Silly boy.


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

I find it so interesting to read about other people's hedgies. All Henry ever wants after a bath (or even just a foot bath if his little belly gets wet) is to cuddle up nice and snug in the hand towel I use to dry him off. He also tends to not love being on slick surfaces so he would never choose the coffee table or tiled floor rooms...when he has his way it's carpet, couch, bedspread, or human lap haha.

As for their "domesticated hedgie brains" I would agree in venturing to guess that they don't know to avoid hibernation the same way they can't successfully survive it like their natural instincts should allow...if that makes any sense. The seriousness of hibernation for our precious hedgies is a scary thing for sure. 

Not sure that my thoughts help satisfy your curiosity in the slightest. I'm curious to hear others' thoughts on this. There is always the possibility that anything our little babies do is just...as you put it, special


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

My small friend has precisely zero survival instincts, demonstrated by his continual efforts to walk off edges.


----------

